# Score The World 4 Just Announced!



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 26, 2022)

And another competition!

Hot on the heels of the Winter 2022 IMFC Contest, Score The World 4 competition is about to be open for “early bird” registration.

See page linked below for information.









The task - Score The World


In Score The World 4. your task is to re-scoreContinue readingThe task




www.scoretheworld.com


----------



## Manfred (Nov 26, 2022)

Anyone see the video to score yet? Any good?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 27, 2022)

Manfred said:


> Anyone see the video to score yet? Any good?


Not the actual clip to be scored. Apart from them saying it is from the 1939 Shirley Temple film: The Little Princess, that is the only information.


----------



## Sebastián collao (Dec 2, 2022)

This contest is seen as a way to sell libraries, the contestants pay the prizes in addition to making a lot of free music 🤔😐


----------

